# Caffe Uno - any tips?



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

I just picked up a Kalita Caffe Uno from HasBean. Loving it so far - I dose around 12g (as Steve suggests they're very similar to the kantans) at a grind a little finer than V60, and try to pour in ~ 185ml of water. Total brew time ~ 2 mins including draining at the end.

I'm loving it so far because it's so portable, but still really stable on the cup. And the coffee's tasting great! Almost as nice as I can get from a V60 1-cup, but with far less technique involved!

Anone else had any experience with the Caffe Uno? What recipe do you use?


----------

